

Ask: What's your pick b/w Python(Django), PHP or RoR? - dhirajbajaj

Hey Guys,i have been working on PHP 5./Mysql for a long time and thinking of learning Python or Ruby. But I am pretty confused with this : DO I need to switch to Python or Ruby? Or, Rather stick to PHP ?
======
steventruong
It's a personal preference thing. Do you _need_ to? No. Should you? Personal
preference.

A lot of people dislike PHP but it does get the job done. However, the only
way for you to tell is to try each and see which you like best. As long as PHP
serves your needs and you're happy with it, you're fine for the most part.

There are some arguments on technical debt, clean syntax, and scalability. In
which case you can explore the other two options. Worth a try.

Disclaimer: I went from PHP to Python. I prefer Python.

------
aqsis
Having been a long term supporter of RoR (and still am to a degree, it is very
good for some things), I recently tried out Tornado. Very, very impressed, I
personally have been much more immediately productive with tornado than I was
with RoR. Worth a look, YMMV.

